# LR mobile & desktop history



## IanW (Jul 24, 2016)

I have searched in vain to find out if the edits made in LR mobile are added to the history panel in LR desktop when the images sync ?
I have just finished a 30 day trial of CC and neglected to take note of this.
Can LR mobile edits be rolled back in LR desktop ?
If not, I presume I would need to retain a virtual copy of the desktop version before adding an image to a sync'd collection.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2016)

Edits made to a synced image in LR mobile aren't *individually* listed in the history panel when the image syncs to LR desktop, however a "From LR mobile" step IS added to the history panel when the image syncs. So although you can't step back, using the history panel, through the *individual* steps if you made multiple edits on the mobile device, you can at least roll back to the develop state prior to the mobile edits. So I don't think you need to retain VCs of all your synced images (I certainly don't).


----------



## IanW (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Jim that's all I need. It wouldn't be necessary to have all the individual steps available, just some method to return to the desktop version which is exactly what this would afford me.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.

Regards

Ian


----------

